#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Learn Thai Numerals and Numbers 0 to 10

## dirtydog

Now you can see how much you are being ripped off for at Thai National parks.

With Thai numerals it's pretty much the same as we write in English, ie the number 11 has 2 ones in English, in Thai it will also be 2 ones but in Thai numerics.

----------


## JoGeAr

The only problem with learning these is that the Thais hardly use them. Except for official-type papers they use the Arabic system.

I learnt them years ago and never used them once !!

----------


## Bobcock

See how nine has been changed to look like an elephant?

When i started using these nine was quite different.

----------


## good2bhappy

Thai Military buses and govt offices use them.
So if you are in the nik they are useful

----------


## Thormaturge

I test myself with the numbers when I pass a motorsai taxi driver.  They have the Thai numbers on the back and Roman ones on the front.  A sort of random Q and A session.

----------


## good2bhappy

> Roman ones


I.II III IV V VI VII VIII IX X?

----------


## who

> The only problem with learning these is that the Thais hardly use them. Except for official-type papers they use the Arabic system.
> 
> I learnt them years ago and never used them once !!


 
Europeans don't use the Arabic System.  We use a Persian/Indian one. 

I have a picture of the Arabic numerals, 0 through 9.  But unfortunately I don't know how to post pictures on this board.

I have always wondered why we call the system that we use in the west (and now'a'days, around the world) "Arabic Numerals"

If you or anyone else can explain how to post a picture, I will do same.

.

----------


## natalie8

I've seen the Thai numbering on prices of songthaews in Pattaya. I can read them so I tell the driver what the price is.

Here are the Arabic numbers. I learned to read them pretty quickly. It comes in handy.

----------

